# Scratch on LCD Screen



## abrewerphotography (Oct 6, 2009)

So I bought a new camera (50d ) the other day. Tonight I was trying to hook up the camera to my laptop, and it slipped out of my hand, and the LCD screen got scratched from my laptop! UGH. Talk about being sick. Anything I can do to get them out?????? Or can you even buy a new screen?????


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 6, 2009)

this a wind up? keep hold of the thing in future, lens, mirror, sensor, pentaprism all worrying, LCD, just crap. H


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 6, 2009)

I seem to remember that for some of the early EOS cameras, replacement screens were rather cheap...$20 or $30, something like that.  The catch is that you have to open up the camera to change it out.  Some might be comfortable doing this, some not.  Shop labor time for a Canon service centre to do it, is probably pricey...but it should be a quick job.  Just call up a Canon service centre and ask them how much.

You might be able to buff it out, or use something to fill it it.  I'm sure Google can give you some ideas.  

And really, it's just an annoyance isn't it?  We all feel crappy the first time our new [whatever] gets it's first scratch...but eventually it's going to get scratched up anyway...so don't stress over it.  That being said, neither of my 20D have any noticeable scratches on the LCD, and I don't really baby them.


----------



## loopy (Oct 6, 2009)

Scratches happen, I wouldn't worry about it too much.  Slap an lcd protector on it to protect it from future scratches. 

I have used a product that was suppose to "buff out" scratches on my psp screen. I wasn't overly impressed. I can't remember the product name, only that the package was yellow and it had a wizard on it.


----------



## BernieSC (Oct 11, 2009)

abrewerphotography said:


> So I bought a new camera (50d ) the other day. Tonight I was trying to hook up the camera to my laptop, and it slipped out of my hand, and the LCD screen got scratched from my laptop! UGH. Talk about being sick. Anything I can do to get them out?????? Or can you even buy a new screen?????




I wouldn't worry too much about it.  Thats just the cover over the LCD not the actual LCD.  The only thing that could hurt is if you ever tried to sell it.  Cosmetics is a big thing in value of used equipment.


----------



## Santo (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw, that sucks. I would invest on an LCD protector.


----------

